# ISTA+, ISTA/D and ISTA/P whats the differnce



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

i have used ista/D and P but just realising theres insta+ as well

Can anyone update me on what im missing?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

efodela said:


> i have used ista/D and P but just realising theres insta+ as well
> 
> Can anyone update me on what im missing?


 Complete Software Overview


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Complete Software Overview


Thanks Almaretto


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

efodela said:


> Thanks Almaretto


:thumbup:


----------



## KISA (Jun 29, 2020)

Can you please tell me or direct me to information explaining where software such as INPA and DIS v57 fit in?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KISA said:


> Can you please tell me or direct me to information explaining where software such as INPA and DIS v57 fit in?


Old outdated software.

INPA = Factory diagnostic interpreter program.

DIS = Dealer Diagnosis & Information System, UNIX software for the BMW dealer using the GT1 system, introduced in 1994:

DIS up to v44: Dealer software for the E39, performs coding, programming, diagnostics, read modules & DTCs, activate function tests, display live data, propose and step through tests to isolate faults for a DTC

DIS after v44: Dealer diagnostic only (Progman became the dealer module used for coding & programing)


----------



## KISA (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for the reply shawnsheridan.

Is the DIS after v44 (i.e. the v57) still outdated? If so, what software would you recommend that can provide the same type of information and testing?
What I'm keen to do is get a list of all the modules my E60 has, look at their history and make changes where suitable; like turn on comfort entry or remove a faulty module (the additional MULF2 in the wheel well) from the system so TV audio works (that's an assumption due to the daisy chaining of the fibre optics).
I'm trying to determine which software to dive deep into and get my head around and I'm trying to avoid wasting time or doubling up on software that provides no extra benefit.
Sorry for the long winded reply, thought it best if you knew where I was coming from.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KISA said:


> Thanks for the reply shawnsheridan.
> 
> Is the DIS after v44 (i.e. the v57) still outdated? If so, what software would you recommend that can provide the same type of information and testing?
> What I'm keen to do is get a list of all the modules my E60 has, look at their history and make changes where suitable; like turn on comfort entry or remove a faulty module (the additional MULF2 in the wheel well) from the system so TV audio works (that's an assumption due to the daisy chaining of the fibre optics).
> ...


Yes, very outdated, replaced by ISTA.

Use NCS Expert for Coding, WinKFP for Programming, and INPA for Diagnosis. PM sent.


----------



## KISA (Jun 29, 2020)

Awesome, thanks again.
Can you please tell me the difference between coding and programming? In my line of work they are interchangable, clearly they're not here, but I'm not sure how to differentiate them.


----------

